# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Keel, neus, oor >  Allergische Rhinitis/Hooikoorts - Artikel

## Agnes574

Allergische rhinitis/hooikoorts

Deze informatie is verkregen van de website van de Nederlandse Vereniging voor Keel-, Neus- & Oorheelkunde en Heelkunde van het Hoofd-Halsgebied.

Deze folder heeft tot doel u informatie te geven over allergische rhinitis/hooikoorts en speciaal daarbij behorende klachten. Als U recent bij de KNO-arts bent geweest, die U heeft verteld dat allergie één van de oorzaken van uw klachten is, dan kunt U op deze plaats daarover wat meer gegevens lezen. Hebt U er nog nooit mee te maken gehad, maar wilt U er wat meer over weten, dan geldt hetzelfde.

Wat is allergie? 

Allergie is een overgevoeligheidsreactie van het afweersysteem van het lichaam op onschadelijke stoffen zoals stuifmeel, huidschilfers van dieren, huisstofmijt en schimmels. Deze stoffen, die altijd een soort eiwit bevatten, worden allergenen genoemd. Allergie voor deze stoffen geeft klachten van neusverstopping, niezen, snotteren, tranende ogen en jeuk aan ogen, neus en keel.
Neusklachten als gevolg van irriterende (chemische) stoffen zoals tabaksrook of verflucht worden niet veroorzaakt door allergie. Iedereen kan in meer of mindere mate last hebben van deze stoffen.

Wat is hooikoorts?

Aan het eind van de vorige eeuw werd ontdekt dat de klachten van allergie voornamelijk voorkwamen aan het einde van de zomer, tijdens het hooien. De ziekte werd daarom "hooikoorts" genoemd. Maar hooikoorts wordt niet veroorzaakt door hooi maar door stuifmeel van bloeiend gras. Omdat allergie ook veroorzaakt kan worden door allerlei andere stoffen kan beter gesproken worden over "allergische rhinitis", dat allergische reactie van de neus betekent.

Wat zijn de belangrijkste allergenen?

De huisstofmijt is een net niet voor het blote oog zichtbaar, op zich onschadelijk, spinnetje dat in alle Nederlandse huizen voorkomt. Het beestje leeft vooral in huisstof en voedt zich voornamelijk met huidschilfers. Het beestje leeft het prettigst in een warme, vochtige omgeving waar veel huidschilfers zijn, bijvoorbeeld in matrassen, kussens en vloerbedekking. Vooral het bed is een favoriete plaats. Huisstofmijten komen het hele jaar voor, maar hun aantal neemt in de herfst toe.
Pollen zijn stuifmeelkorrels van bloeiende planten, grassen en bomen en kunnen alleen klachten geven in de bloeitijd. De belangrijkste pollen zijn graspollen (bloeitijd van mei tot september) en boompollen (februari tot mei).


De belangrijkste veroorzakers van allergische aandoeningen:
De huisstofmijt en bloeiend gras;verwekker van hooikoorts. Andere pollenallergieën ontstaan door bloeiende bomen, vooral wilgen en elzen.
De kat als meest allergene vertegenwoordiger van overgevoeligheid voor huisdieren. Ook honden en vooral paarden zijn op dat gebied berucht
Dierlijke producten zoals huidschilfers van katten, honden en knaagdieren kunnen ook allergische klachten veroorzaken.

Welke klachten worden veroorzaakt door allergie?

Mensen die last hebben van allergische neusklachten kunnen worden ingedeeld in twee groepen. De eerste groep, die ook wel de "lopers" worden genoemd, hebben voornamelijk last van een waterige loopneus en niezen en soms ook jeukende, tranende ogen. De meeste "lopers" zijn allergisch voor pollen, sommige voor dieren. De tweede groep, de "blokkers", hebben voornamelijk last van neusverstopping en soms van een loopneus. Astma patiënten kunnen naast deze klachten van de neus ook last hebben van benauwdheid en een piepende ademhaling.

Hoe werkt de neus?

De binnenzijde van de neus is bekleed met slijmvlies. Dit slijmvlies zit vol met klieren die slijm kunnen produceren en met bloedvaten. Normaal wordt er precies genoeg slijm gemaakt om de neus prettig nat te houden. Het slijm in de neus werkt als een beschermende laag tegen bacteriën en virussen. Te veel slijm in de neus veroorzaakt snotteren. Naast te veel slijm in de neus veroorzaakt met name verdikking van het neusslijmvlies neusverstopping. Deze slijmvliesverdikking ontstaat als de bloedvaten in het neusslijmvlies tijdelijk bloed vasthouden en hierdoor toenemen in dikte, zoals bij een aanval van allergie.

Wat gebeurt er bij een allergie aanval?

Als een allergeen (bijv. stuifmeelkorrels van gras) in de neus terechtkomt, ontstaat een reactie van het neusslijmvlies (de bekleding van de neus). Het afweersysteem van de neus reageert abnormaal op het allergeen waarvoor men overgevoelig is. Het allergeen bindt aan antistoffen (zoals Immuunglobuline E) die aan cellen in het neusslijmvlies gebonden zijn. De binding van allergeen aan deze antistoffen stimuleert de cel waardoor bepaalde stoffen vrijkomen, zoals histamine. Deze stoffen verwijden kleine bloedvaatjes en dit heeft de verschijnselen van allergie zoals een jeukende neus, niezen en neusverstopping tot gevolg. Men noemt dit allergische rhinitis.

Kan allergische rhinitis de oorzaak van andere problemen zijn?

Verscheidene ziekten en klachten kunnen (mede) veroorzaakt worden door allergische rhinitis. Dit zijn onder andere oorontsteking, neusbijholten ontsteking, hoesten, hoofdpijn en vermoeidheid. Vaak vermindert dit als de allergie goed behandeld wordt.

Worden alle neusklachten veroorzaakt door allergie?

Niet alle neusklachten worden veroorzaakt door allergie. Neusklachten kunnen ook veroorzaakt worden door infecties, irriterende stoffen en afwijkingen in de bouw van de neus. De bekendste infectie van de neus is een verkoudheid. Een gewone verkoudheid is binnen 1 week weer over. Sommige mensen reageren sterk op niet-allergische prikkelende stoffen zoals tabaksrook, (verf-)luchtjes, mist en temperatuurwisselingen met neusverstopping, niezen en loopneus. Dit wordt niet-allergische of vasomotore rhinitis genoemd. De neusklachten van allergische en vasomotore rhinitis kunnen op elkaar lijken. Bij veel mensen worden klachten zowel door allergenen als door irritantia veroorzaakt.

Hoe onderzoekt de KNO-arts of u allergisch bent en waarvoor?

De KNO-arts gaat met vragen op zoek naar aanwijzingen of en waarvoor u allergisch bent. Om precies uit te zoeken op welke stoffen u reageert wordt een huidtest gedaan, waarbij een aantal prikjes met allergenen in de huid wordt gegeven. Op de plaats van de prik kan roodheid en zwelling optreden. Hoewel deze huidreactie meestal na een half uur verdwenen is kan na 4 - 24 uur opnieuw roodheid en zwelling optreden. De grootte van de rode plek is bepalend voor de ernst van allergie. De betrouwbaarheid van de test wordt gemeten met 2 controle prikjes waarbij de huid in het ene geval niet en in het andere geval wel moet reageren (er wordt respectievelijk alleen een oplosmiddel en oplosmiddel met histamine ingespoten).
Ook kan via een bloedmonster bepaald worden of men allergisch is, en zo ja, voor welke stoffen. Het duurt meestal enige tijd voor de uitslag van dit onderzoek bekend is.
Mochten er twijfels bestaan over een bepaalde stof, dan kan dit eventueel verder worden uitgezocht door de stof direct in de neus te spuiten en te meten welke reactie er optreedt. Dit is een tijdrovend onderzoek, dat meestal niet nodig is.

Zie vervolg...
(bron: vraagdedokter.nl)

----------


## Agnes574

Vervolg artikel

Hoe kan contact met de voornaamste allergenen vermeden worden?

Bij de behandeling van allergie is het zeer belangrijk dat contact met het allergeen zo veel mogelijk wordt voorkomen. Dit is soms gemakkelijker gezegd dan gedaan. Uw KNO-arts kan u adviseren welke maatregelen voor u noodzakelijk zijn.
De huisstofmijt leeft in stof bij voorkeur op warme vochtige plekken. Het zoveel mogelijk vrij maken van huisstofmijt noemt men saneren. De belangrijkste ruimte in huis waar de huisstofmijt bestreden moet worden is de slaapkamer. Zorg voor een droge slaapkamer door tijdig in het najaar de CV aan te zetten. Om huisstofmijten te doden moeten beddengoed en gordijnen bij 60 graden worden gewassen. Eventueel kan het matras en hoofdkussen beschermd worden met een huisstofmijt dichte hoes. Gladde vloeren en schoonmaken van de vloeren (liefst dagelijks) met plakstofdoekjes en/of natte dweil, voorkomt dat hier stof ontstaat waar huisstofmijten in kunnen leven. Er zijn folders beschikbaar met uitgebreide adviezen over saneringsmaatregelen tegen huisstofmijt. U kunt met uw KNO-arts bespreken welke maatregelen in uw geval zinvol zijn.

Luchtfilterapparaten hebben geen aangetoond effect op klachten veroorzaakt door allergie. Het aanschaffen van zo'n apparaat wordt niet aangeraden.

In geval van graspollenallergie kan geluisterd worden naar de hooikoortsberichten die op radio 1, na het nieuws van 17.30, dagelijks worden uitgezonden van half mei tot half juni. In deze periode wordt op pagina 505 van Teletekst de "pollenverwachting" voor de komende dagen weergegeven.
Houdt in perioden dat er veel pollen in de lucht zijn ramen en deuren zoveel mogelijk dicht. Ga als u veel last heeft niet te veel naar buiten. Vooral 's-ochtends vroeg, op warme zonnige dagen, zijn er veel pollen in de lucht.
Als u allergisch bent voor een huisdier is de beste oplossing het dier het huis uit te doen. Als u besluit dit niet te doen, houdt het dier dan in ieder geval uit de slaapkamer.

Welke medicijnen schrijft uw arts voor?

Medicijnen tegen allergie worden verdeeld in beschermende middelen, die continu gebruikt moeten worden en medicijnen die gebruikt worden als er reeds klachten van allergie zijn.
De beschermende middelen zijn meestal neussprays (bijvoorbeeld Beconase®, Flixonase®, Rhinocort®, Syntaris®). Vooral bij klachten van neusverstoppings helpen deze medicijnen het best.
Antihistaminica helpen snel als er al klachten zijn. Deze medicijnen kunnen gegeven worden als tablet (bijvoorbeeld Claritine®, Hismanal®, Polaramine®, Semprex®, Tinset®, Triludan®, Zaditen®, Zyrtec®) of als neusspray (bijvoorbeeld Allergodil® en Livocab®) of als oogdruppels/zalf (Livocab®). Bij minder heftige klachten kunnen ook Lomusol® neusspray en Opticrom® oogdruppels worden gebruikt.
Hyposensibilisatie, een prikkuur met allergeen, wordt voornamelijk toegepast bij allergie voor pollen, soms ook voor huisstofmijt en katten. Hyposensibilisatie vergt 3 tot 5 jaar waarbij meestal 1 x per 4 tot 6 weken een prik moet worden gegeven. Hyposensibilisatie vermindert de gevoeligheid voor het betreffende allergeen, waardoor de allergische reactie minder hevig wordt.

Slotwoord.
Het is niet mogelijk om in een voorlichtingsfolder alle details voor elke situatie te beschrijven. Aarzel niet om bij eventuele onduidelijkheden aan uw Keel-Neus-Oorarts nadere uitleg te vragen. Aan dat verzoek zal graag worden voldaan.

(bron: vraagdedokter.nl)

----------


## Hella

Hoi Agnes,

Ik ben even afwezig geweest (door omstandigheden), maar heb wel duidelijkheid over mijn klachten. Dat ik allergisch was voor nikkel, palladium en kobalt wist ik al enige maanden, maar ik blijk nu ook allergisch te zijn in mindere maten voor pollen en grassen en een beetje meer voor huisstofmijt. Ook voor diphenylguanidine (hier moet ik nog een en ander over opzoeken/vinden).

Al deze alergieën maakte dat ik oververmoeid raakte en het ook niet kon accepteren dat ik al die klachten had (steeds benauwd, dichte neus, heel veel dik slijm). Ik heb nu nasonex en hydrastis canadensis (deze laatste is homepopatisch). Ook aerius en zyrtec (moet nog proberen welke het beste aanslaat).

Heel fijn om dit artikel te lezen, want zo kan ik ook mijn ega en mijn omgeving laten lezen wat het precies inhoud om allergisch te zijn voor pollen, grassen en huisstofmijt. Ik reageer ook op lijmen, sterke geuren, en ook kou en hitte. Ik vind mezelf maar een moeilijk geval  :Frown:  Ik ben nog onder behandeling van de KNO, dus hoe het verder gaat hoor je dan allemaal nog wel. Ik kan je wel vertellen dat ik er best moeite mee heb. Misschien kan ik nog ergens iets vinden hier hoe andere met allergische rhinitis omgaan.

In ieder geval bedankt voor dit duidelijke artikel  :Smile: 

Groetjes, Hella

----------


## Luuss0404

*Wat is hooikoorts*
Hooikoorts (medische benaming: pollinose) is een allergische reactie op stuifmeel. Dit stuifmeel, ookwel pollen genaamd, zweeft in de lucht en wordt vervolgens ingeademd.
Met name het stuifmeel van gras (graspollen) leidt tot allergische reacties, maar ook boompollen kunnen tot klachten leiden. Net als bloemen en planten, verspreidt gras zich door het wegwaaien van graszaad (graspollen).
Op warme, winderige dagen kunnen er miljoenen pollen in de lucht zweven. Als de pollen op het neusslijmvlies, de oogbollen of in de luchtwegen terecht komen, reageert je afweersysteem hierop en kun je de typische hooikoortsklachten krijgen.
Als je last van hooikoorts hebt, ben je meestal niet voor alle pollen allergisch. Er zijn verschillende soorten grassen en bomen, die allemaal andere pollen verspreiden. Als je weet voor welke pollen je allergisch bent, kun je op de pollenkalender zien wanneer je meer van die pollen in de lucht kunt verwachten.
Hooikoorts is één van de meest voorkomende allergieën. Gelukkig is hooikoorts niet dodelijk. Wel is het voor veel mensen erg lastig en voor sommigen zelfs een handicap, als de klachten zo erg zijn, dat sporten, fietsen of zelfs alleen maar buiten lopen onmogelijk worden.

*Wie krijgt hooikoorts*
De allergie voor stuifmeel kan aangeboren zijn. Toch krijgt niet iedereen klachten. Deze ontstaan in principe pas nadat iemand al langere tijd stuifmeel (pollen) heeft ingeademd. Hooikoorts is dus niet iets dat in één keer ontstaat. Je slijmvlies raakt in de loop van jaren steeds gevoeliger, totdat de maat vol is en er allergische reacties ontstaan.
Of dit gebeurt, is onder meer erfelijk bepaald. Heeft één van je ouders hooikoorts? Dan heb je 30 procent kans om het ook te krijgen. Hebben beide ouders hooikoorts, dan is de kans op hooikoorts 50 procent. Dit wil niet zeggen dat als de ouders geen hooikoorts hebben, de kinderen dit ook niet zullen krijgen. Bovendien zijn er ook kinderen met allergische ouders die zelf geen allergieën hebben.
Hooikoorts ontstaat meestal tussen het 15de en 25ste levensjaar. Het is echter ook mogelijk dat je op oudere leeftijd last krijgt van hooikoorts.

*Ontstaan van de naam*
De Engelse arts John Bostock was de eerste die in 1819 de symptomen van hooikoorts beschreef. Het viel hem op dat de aandoening, waar hij zelf veel last van had, altijd in de hooitijd optrad. Rond 1827 gebruikte hij de term hooi-astma ("hay-asthma"). In de medische literatuur spreekt de eveneens Engelse arts John Macculloch voor het eerst van "hay-fever" oftewel hooikoorts.
In 1873 werd pas ontdekt - door Charles Harrison Blackley - wat de echte oorzaak is van hooikoorts, namelijk de pollen van grassen en bomen.
De medische term voor hooikoorts is pollinose. Naar schatting hebben 2 miljoen Nederlanders er last van. 
Bekijk de video met uitleg over hooikoorts op http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7sG_v...layer_embedded

*De rol van histamine*
Bij een allergische reactie worden door het lichaam IgE antistoffen aangemaakt. Die antistoffen zijn voor het lichaam een signaal om andere stoffen vrij te maken, waaronder een belangrijke veroorzaker van allergische klachten namelijk histamine.
Histamine wordt vrijgegeven door de zogenaamde mestcellen en zorgt onder andere voor een verwijding van de bloedvaten. Doordat histamine zich door het hele lichaam verspreidt, kun je ook last krijgen van andere symptomen. Bij hooikoorts kan zich dat uiten in onder andere een loopneus, tranende ogen en huiduitslag. 

*Klachten bij hooikoorts*
Bij een aanval van hooikoorts raken de slijmvliezen geïrriteerd. Met name de slijmvliezen in de neus en de keelholte en de slijmvliezen bij de ogen.
Veel voorkomende klachten zijn:
* Rode, gezwollen oogleden
* Een loopneus die overgaat in een verstopte neus
* jeukende, branderige ogen die voortdurend tranen
* moe, koortsig gevoel
* benauwdheid
* niesbuien
* jeukend gehemelte 
De klachten kunnen per jaar verschillen (zowel qua sterkte als soort klacht). De hoeveelheid stuifmeel kan meer of minder zijn, maar ook spelen de weersomstandigheden een rol. Als het veel regent, blijft er minder stuifmeel in de lucht hangen. Droog weer en wind zorgen juist weer voor veel stuifmeel (pollen) in de lucht en meer/ernstiger klachten. 
Seizoensgebonden
De meeste klachten worden veroorzaakt tijdens en door: 
Periode Veroorzakend allergeen
Februari  Maart Els en hazelaar
April Berk
Mei  Juli Vele grassoorten (bloeiperiode loopt van eind mei tot eind juli)
Augustus Bijvoet (onkruid)
Kijk voor een uitgebreid overzicht van de bloeiseizoenen op de pollenkalender. http://www.hooikoorts.info/content/h...enkalender.asp

_(Bron; hooikoorts.info)_

----------


## Luuss0404

*Wat kun je ertegen doen*
*Het vermijden van prikkels*
Onderzoek door uw arts kan aangeven voor welke pollen u gevoelig bent. Geef tijdens het gesprek aan gedurende welke periode u allergische reacties heeft/had en wat de weersomstandigheden zijn/waren.
Stuifmeel wordt automatisch ingeademd. Hier is eigenlijk niets tegen te doen. Wel kunt u uw schema aanpassen en plaatsen waar veel pollen in de lucht hangen vermijden. Na een regenbui is de hoeveelheid stuifmeel meestal lager. Dit is gunstig. Als de wind gaat liggen, zakken er meestal pollen uit hogere luchtlagen naar beneden. Dit is ongunstig. Ga dus niet naar buiten als de wind net gaat liggen, maar ga wel naar buiten na een regenbui.
Naast de weersomstandigheden heeft ook de lokatie invloed. Aan zee is de hoeveelheid stuifmeel in de lucht zon 4 keer lager dan op het platteland. Ook schijnt er rond autowegen meer stuifmeel in de lucht te hangen. Dit zou te maken kunnen hebben met luchtwervelingen. Verder is het verstandig om in huis goed te stofzuigen en de ramen dicht te houden als de wind erop staat. Ook kunt u het hooikoortsbericht op radio en televisie volgen. Daarop wordt aangegeven of er veel of weinig stuifmeel te verwachten is. Zie teletekst pagina 709.
*Het aanpakken van de oorzaak*
Immunotherapie (allergievaccinatie) is een behandeling die niet alleen de klachten bestrijdt maar ook de onderliggende oorzaak van de hooikoorts aanpakt. Bij deze behandelingsvorm kan een hooikoortspatiënt ongevoelig worden gemaakt voor de pollen waar hij gevoelig voor is. Dit gebeurt door telkens een kleine hoeveelheid allergenen toe te dienen. 
*Bestrijding van de klachten*
Hooikoortsklachten kunnen bestreden worden met symptomatische medicatie. De behandeling is er hierbij op gericht om de hooikoortsklachten onder controle te brengen. Er zijn verschillende geneesmiddelen in verschillende toedieningsvormen die verlichting van de klachten geven. Symptomatica kunnen afhankelijk van soort en functie, verkrijgbaar in de vorm van een neusspray, oogdruppels en tabletten.
Medicijnen om de hooikoortsklachten te bestrijden zijn opgedeeld in 3 soorten:
* antihistaminica
* corticosteroïden
* decongestiva 
Soms zijn er meerdere middelen nodig om alle klachten aan te pakken. Bijvoorbeeld het ene middel om de verstopte neus te behandelen en daarnaast een ander middel om de jeuk in de ogen te bestrijden. Ook kan blijken dat een combinatie beter werkt tegen één klacht.
Symptomatica verlichten redelijk snel de allergische klachten waarvan u last heeft, maar slechts voor een beperkte tijdsduur. Ze pakken ook niet de oorzaak van de allergische reactie aan en daarom komen de klachten enige tijd na het gebruik van het geneesmiddel weer terug.
Sommige symptomatica zijn zonder recept verkrijgbaar bij uw apotheek of drogist, terwijl andere middelen uitsluitend worden verstrekt op recept van de arts. Neem altijd eerst contact op met uw arts voordat u een geneesmiddel gaat gebruiken.
_Antihistaminica_
Als u af en toe allergische klachten heeft dan kunt u een neusspray of tabletten met antihistaminica gebruiken. Spray en oogdruppels werken binnen een kwartier, de tabletten en siroop binnen enkele uren.
U hoeft antihistaminica niet iedere dag te gebruiken. U neemt het middel zodra u klachten krijgt of als u verwacht klachten te krijgen. Als de klachten een tijdje weg zijn kunt u proberen weer te stoppen. Langdurig gebruik kan geen kwaad. De neusspray en de tabletten helpen meestal ook tegen branderige en jeukende ogen. Van sommige antihistaminica-tabletten kunt u slaperig worden.
_Corticosteroïden_
Als u vaak of vrijwel voortdurend allergische of hyperreactieve klachten heeft, dan helpt een neusspray met corticosteroïden het best, vooral bij een verstopte neus. Corticosteroïden remmen de overgevoeligheid van het slijmvlies. Het medicijn werkt pas na een paar dagen. Gebruik de neusspray minstens vier weken lang elke dag. Langdurig gebruik kan geen kwaad, maar soms kunnen corticosteroïden het slijmvlies wat kwetsbaar maken, waardoor het gemakkelijk gaat bloeden. Als u dan een paar dagen stopt, kan het slijmvlies zich herstellen. Daarna kunt u het middel gerust weer gebruiken.
_Decongestiva_
Wanneer uw neus tijdelijk dicht zit kunnen decongestiva helpen. Decongestiva zoals oxymetazoline en xylometazoline vernauwen de bloedvaten in het neusslijmvlies en gaan op die manier een verstopte neus tegen. Het gezwollen neusslijmvlies slinkt onder invloed van deze middelen.
Gebruik decongestiva maximaal zeven dagen achter elkaar, 1 á 2 keer per dag. Gaat u er langer mee door dan kan uw neusslijmvlies beschadigen en kan de neus juist weer verstoppen. Overdadig gebruik van decongestiva geeft ook kans op gewenning. Het wordt dan steeds moeilijker om er mee te stoppen.
Decongestiva zijn verkrijgbaar in spray- en druppelvorm.

*Immunotherapie: het aanpakken van de oorzaak van hooikoorts*
Immunotherapie (allergievaccinatie) is een behandeling die niet alleen de klachten bestrijdt maar ook de onderliggende oorzaak van de hooikoorts aanpakt. Bij deze behandelingsvorm kan een hooikoortspatiënt ongevoelig worden gemaakt voor de pollen waar hij gevoelig voor is.
Bij immunotherapie wordt een allergeenoplossing aan het lichaam toegediend. Hierdoor treedt er gewenning op en wordt de gevoeligheid voor bijvoorbeeld stuifmeel minder. Het eigen afweersysteem wordt "geherprogrammeerd" zodat er geen (of bijna geen) allergische reactie meer optreedt.
Allergievaccinatie is de enige behandeling die niet alleen de symptomen van hooikoorts bestrijdt maar ook daadwerkelijk de onderliggende oorzaak van de allergie aanpakt. Al in het eerste jaar van behandelen zullen de hooikoortsverschijnselen veel minder zijn, maar om een langdurig effect te verkrijgen, is het belangrijk de therapie ten minste drie jaar voort te zetten. Als na deze periode de allergievaccinatie wordt gestopt, ben je in de meeste gevallen voor lange tijd van je allergieklachten af of zijn de verschijnselen in ieder geval sterk verminderd.
Deze behandelingsvorm wordt al jarenlang succesvol ingezet als allergiebehandeling, bijvoorbeeld bij een allergie voor bijen en wespen, en kan worden onderverdeeld in drie verschillende toedieningsvormen: injecties, druppels en tabletten.
*Injecties*
Bij toediening via injecties worden gedurende de eerste fase (de instelfase) wekelijks een onderhuidse injectie toegediend, waarbij de dosering steeds wordt verhoogd. De injecties vinden plaats bij de arts. Is de hoogste dosering bereikt, dan hoef je slechts éénmaal per maand naar de arts om een injectie te krijgen (de onderhoudsfase). Al in het eerste jaar van behandelen zullen de klachten veel minder zijn. Om een langdurig effect te verkrijgen, is het belangrijk de therapie ten minste drie jaar voort te zetten.
*Druppels*
Bij deze toediening worden druppels van een allergeenoplossing onder de tong toegediend. De druppels moeten één tot meerdere minuten onder de tong worden gehouden waarna het kan worden doorgeslikt.
*Tabletten*
Er is nu ook immunotherapie in tabletvorm verkrijgbaar waarbij de oorzaak van een graspollenallergie wordt aangepakt. Bij deze toedieningsvorm leg je éénmaal daags een tabletje onder de tong. Het tabletje smelt binnen enkele seconden. 

*Antihistaminica: bestrijding van de klachten bij hooikoorts*
Antihistaminica zijn medicijnen die de klachten bij hooikoorts bestrijden. De antihistaminica zorgen ervoor dat de aanmaak van histamine wordt geremd. Histamine komt vrij bij een allergische reactie en is de belangrijkste veroorzaker van de neusklachten (loopneus, niezen) en oogklachten (jeuk, prikkelen). Er zijn orale antihistaminica en lokale antihistaminica.
Als u af en toe allergische klachten heeft dan kunt u een neusspray of tabletten met antihistaminica gebruiken. Spray en oogdruppels werken binnen een kwartier, de tabletten en siroop binnen enkele uren.
U hoeft antihistaminica niet iedere dag te gebruiken. U neemt het middel zodra u klachten krijgt of als u verwacht klachten te krijgen. Als de klachten een tijdje weg zijn kunt u proberen weer te stoppen. Langdurig gebruik kan geen kwaad. De neusspray en de tabletten helpen meestal ook tegen branderige en jeukende ogen.
Sommige soorten antihistaminica hebben als bijwerking sufheid of slaperigheid. Heeft u daar ook last van, schakel dan in overleg met uw huisarts of allergoloog over op andere hooikoortsmiddelen, bijvoorbeeld corticosteroïden.
*Lokale antihistaminica (neusspray of oogdruppels)*
Lokale antihistaminica worden toegediend via de neus (neusspray) of via de ogen (druppels). Deze werken vrijwel meteen.
*Orale antihistaminica (tabletten of siroop)*
Orale antihistaminica, ook wel systemische antihistaminica genoemd, worden toegediend via tabletten of via een siroop. Deze medicijnen werken meestal na 1 of 2 uur en moeten daarom enkele uren voordat er een aanval verwacht wordt, ingenomen worden. Bijvoorbeeld als je weet dat je over 2 uur de hond gaat uitlaten. 

_(Bron; hooikoorts.info)_

----------


## Luuss0404

*Tips bij hooikoorts*
Hooikoorts kan erg vervelend zijn. Daarom hieronder een aantal tips om het allergeen waar u allergisch voor bent zoveel mogelijk te vermijden.
*Hoeveelheid stuifmeel*
Houdt goed bij waar je allergisch voor bent (bomen, grassen of kruiden). De huisarts kan dit via een huid- of bloedtest precies uitzoeken. Als je eenmaal weet waar je allergisch voor bent, kun je dagelijks de hoeveelheid stuifmeel in de lucht in pollentellingen terugvinden. Dan weet je wanneer je het ergste kunt verwachten en kun je eventueel preventief medicijnen innemen. 
*Vermijd allergenen*
Vermijd voor zover mogelijk datgene waar je allergisch voor bent. Als je voornamelijk allergisch bent voor gras, moet je dus niet in een pas gemaaid grasveld gaan liggen. Of zelf het gras gaan maaien! Hang ook geen kleding buiten om te drogen.
*Vaseline rond neus*
Draag een zonnebril als je buiten bent. Het liefst één die goed om je ogen heen sluit. Dit beschermt je ogen tegen stuifmeel. Breng ook wat crème of vaseline aan rond je neus als je naar buiten gaat. Dit beschermt je huid tegen directe prikkeling van de pollen. Was vaak je handen.
*Antipollenhorren*
Houd de ramen zoveel mogelijk dicht. Wil je toch wat frisse lucht in huis, open dan ramen waar geen wind op staat of zet er antipollenhorren voor. Lucht je huis het liefst s morgens vroeg, s avonds of na een regenbui. Dan is er minder stuifmeel in de lucht. Pas in de auto ook op met het ventilatiesysteem. Hierdoor kan het stuifmeel naar binnen komen.
*Slaapkamer pollenvrij*
Was je haar wat vaker en borstel je haar vóór het slapen gaan. De pollen komen dan niet op je hoofdkussen terecht. Als je weet dat je de hele dag tussen de pollen hebt gelopen, doe dan direct je kleding in de was. Neem ook een douche voordat je gaat slapen. Regelmatig stofzuigen helpt ook om je slaapkamer pollenvrij te houden.
*Vochtig washandj*e
Heb je jeuk aan je ogen, wrijf dan niet. Pollen die aan je handen zitten, kun je zo overbrengen. Wrijven kan ontstekingen en irritaties tot gevolg hebben. Je kunt de irritatie verminderen door een vochtig washandje op je ogen te leggen of je ogen te spoelen met koud water. Ook het druppelen van de ogen brengt vaak verlichting.
*Vermijd prikkelende stoffen*
Hooikoortsklachten worden erger door tabaksrook, pas geverfde ruimten en huisstof. Vermijd ook contact met prikkelende stoffen als chloor, ammoniak, parfum, haarlak, uitlaatgassen en sterk geurende bloemen en planten.
*Vakantie aan zee*
Houd er rekening mee dat er op het platteland drie tot vijf keer zoveel stuifmeel in de lucht zit als in de stad. Ook rond drukke autowegen zweeft er meer stuifmeel in de lucht. Aan zee en in de bergen zit er juist minder stuifmeel in de lucht. Probeer hier rekening mee te houden bij het kiezen van een vakantiebestemming.
*Gebruik medicijnen*
Gebruik je medicijnen op tijd! Behalve dat allergieën meestal niet vanzelf weggaan, is elke aanval een behoorlijke aanslag op je lichaam. Daarnaast is het zo dat als je een hele erge aanval hebt gehad, je daarna een tijdje gevoeliger bent en sneller een aanval krijgt. Verkom dus dat je aanvallen uit de hand lopen.
*Gebruik neusspray*
Allergieën als hooikoorts zorgen vaak voor een lichtelijk verzwakte afweer. Dit is vooral tijdens en net na een aanval zo. Hierdoor heb je een verhoogde kans op bijvoorbeeld bij- en/of voorhoofdsholteontsteking, griep of longontsteking. Houd daarom je hooikoorts goed onder controle met antihistaminetabletjes en (cortison) neussprays.
*Ga zwemmen*
Sporten is gezond, maar met hooikoorts kan het knap lastig zijn. Je loopt te snotteren, voelt je niet helemaal lekker en bent misschien ook wat benauwd. Pas je sport- of trainingsprogramma daarom aan het seizoen aan. Je kunt het beste sporten als er weinig pollen in de lucht zitten; s morgens vroeg, na een regenbui of buiten het hooikoortsseizoen. Sport liever niet in de bossen of op een grasveld, maar in een zaal. Een goede zomersport is zwemmen in een binnenbad. Was ook je kleding altijd na het sporten. Pollen hechten zich namelijk goed aan bezwete kleding.
*Sport verstandig*
De meeste grassen en bomen bloeien maximaal twee maanden per jaar. Buiten die periode om hebben hooikoorts-patiënten meestal nauwelijks of geen last van de hooikoorts. Tijdens de bloeiperiode kan per wedstrijd of training bekeken worden hoe de patiënt reageert. Kijk voor de bloeiperiodes op de pollenkalender. (http://www.hooikoorts.info/content/h...enkalender.asp)
Eventueel kan uit voorzorg vóór de sportbeoefening een medicijn worden ingenomen. Overleg echter altijd met uw arts voordat u hiertoe overgaat.
*Richt je eigen tuin verstandig in*
In de zomer in de tuin zitten vindt bijna iedereen heerlijk. Maar als je last van hooikoorts hebt, kan dit je plezier behoorlijk bederven! Om toch van je tuin te kunnen genieten, kies je voor een alternatieve tuininrichting. Zie het hoofdstuk De inrichting van je eigen tuin. 

*De inrichting van je eigen tuin*
Als je hooikoorts hebt, ben je niet voor alle planten en bomen allergisch. Als je weet voor welke grassen en bomen je allergisch bent, begin je met deze grassen en bomen vooral niet te gebruiken in je eigen tuin. Daarnaast vermijd je met onderstaande plantenkennis veel pollen en maak je van je tuin een niesvrije oase.
*Vermijd pollen*
Hoe kleuriger de bloem, hoe kleiner de kans op hooikoorts. De stuifmeelkorrels van kleurige bloemen komen namelijk nauwelijks in de lucht terecht. Het stuifmeel van bloemen wordt verspreid door insecten.
Bloemen trekken de aandacht van insecten door middel van felle kleuren. Insecten nemen het stuifmeel met zich mee. Hieraan kun je dus planten en bloemen herkennen die zich niet door de lucht bestuiven.
*Goede bloemen en struiken*
In onderstaande opsomming vind je enkele goede bloemen en struiken. Of bepaalde planten worden bestoven door de wind of door insecten kun je navragen bij een tuincentrum.
* azalea
* leliesoorten
* bloembollen
* brem
* jasmijn
* hortensia
* lavendel
* goudsbloem
* Lobelia Salvia 
*Tuininrichting*
Ook met het inrichten van je tuin kun je met een aantal dingen rekening houden:
Een goed alternatief is een vijver met waterplanten. Deze planten veroorzaken bijna nooit hooikoorts. Heb je weinig ruimte, dan is een waterton met waterplantjes leuk.
Bomen die veel pollen geven, kun je beter niet in je tuin zetten. Dat zijn onder meer de eik, els, duindoorn, berk, es, hazelaar, tamme kastanje, vlier, taxus en haagbeuk.
Ligusterheggen kun je beter mijden: deze bloeien en moeten regelmatig gesnoeid worden. Je kunt deze heg vervangen door een meidoorn of laurierkers.
Beperk de groei van onkruid. Onkruid, zoals weegbree en wilde grassen, is een belangrijke bron van pollen. Om onkruid in je tuin zo veel mogelijk te voorkomen, kun je bodembedekkers planten. Deze planten gaan onkruid tegen en verhinderen het opwaaien van pollen. Dovenetel, hondsdraf, maagdenpalm en hertshooi zijn enkele bodembedekkers.
Het is belangrijk om het gras kort te houden. Hoog, bloeiend gras geeft vaak problemen. Maai het dus regelmatig. Nog beter is het om iemand anders te laten maaien.
Het is verstandig om planten in je tuin te zetten die niet tegelijkertijd bloeien, maar juist na elkaar.
Meer tips vindt u in het boek Genieten van een allergie-arme tuin dat u online kunt bestellen via Bol.com. 

*Hooikoorts gaat vaak samen met andere allergieën*
Veel hooikoortspatiënten hebben ook andere allergieën. Hieronder vindt u een overzicht van kruisreacties tussen pollen voedingsmiddelen. 
http://www.hooikoorts.info/content/h...activiteit.asp

_(Bron; hooikoorts.info)_

----------

